# TBS HD in Test Mode!



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

HD PPV Channel 542 was removed from the subscriber tier and returned to engineering. (ANON). 
UPDATE: Several people around the internet boards have found that Dish is testing TBS HD channel on this stream now. No word whether Dish plans to carry this channel, but the baseball nuts are going NUTS over this. Please keep in mind that EVERYTHING EXCEPT BASEBALL on this channel is currently NOT in HD. It is SD "stretch-o-vision" up-convert on DirecTV. All is not golden with this channel. (ed.) 
10/3/07

Here is the Link to the News!

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Let's be honest, the only reason I care about TBS in HD is baseball. Other than that, I very rarely watch TBS except for reruns of Family Guy........


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

space86 said:


> HD PPV Channel 542 was removed from the subscriber tier and returned to engineering. (ANON).
> UPDATE: Several people around the internet boards have found that Dish is testing TBS HD channel on this stream now. No word whether Dish plans to carry this channel, but the baseball nuts are going NUTS over this. Please keep in mind that EVERYTHING EXCEPT BASEBALL on this channel is currently NOT in HD. It is SD "stretch-o-vision" up-convert on DirecTV. All is not golden with this channel. (ed.)
> 10/3/07
> 
> ...


I am fairly confident that Dish will get TBS HD on. Especially with the Rockies
one game from the LCS.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

If the HD was on Monday, we may have been able to tell if Holliday touched the plate.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

As part of the contract negotiation, they should insist that TBS transmit in OAR.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Must feel like Christmas and New Year's Eve combined in Colorado.


----------



## knives of ice (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah...its pretty ridiculous when hackers are watching the baseball games in HD on dish on the test channels but subs aren't.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

knives of ice said:


> yeah...its pretty ridiculous when hackers are watching the baseball games in HD on dish on the test channels but subs aren't.


What I meant was there is not much work going on in Colorado this afternoon with the anticipation of clinching the LCS. Dish execs must be feeling the HD
heat from their friends locally.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

I tuned to what I thought was the Test channel and it said Theatre HD....so maybe subscribers dont' see this type of test channel.

I found it amazing how watching the games on TBS it became very apparent how delayed all the relays/satellite bouncing takes---when you compare it to the same game heard on the radio.
You'd hear the radio announcer call it a swinging strike and then see it happen.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

kbuente said:


> I tuned to what I thought was the Test channel and it said Theatre HD....so maybe subscribers dont' see this type of test channel.
> 
> I found it amazing how watching the games on TBS it became very apparent how delayed all the relays/satellite bouncing takes---when you compare it to the same game heard on the radio.
> You'd hear the radio announcer call it a swinging strike and then see it happen.


It was real bad on Wednesday night about a 4-5 second delay between radio and TV. Last night WGN Radio tried syncing the feeds and done a pretty good job a few times the TV was even ahead of the radio.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

If this actually happens, I believe it's because of the number of phone calls and emails Dish must have received.

Also, if the # of "views" and "replies" on this forum is an indication of the level of interest in a given topic (and I believe it is), then the thread "tbs-HD" might have made some impression on Dish if someone there visits here from time to time. Do they?

This says two things....again if it really happens:

Dish can be responsive to it's customers...and

POWER TO THE PEOPLE:goodjob:


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Hound said:


> I am fairly confident that Dish will get TBS HD on. Especially with the Rockies
> one game from the LCS.


Why? Charlie can see the test feeds. Dish doesn't need to carry it


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

pdxsam said:


> Why? Charlie can see the test feeds. Dish doesn't need to carry it


Rocky Mountain fever will soften him up.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

pdxsam said:


> Why? Charlie can see the test feeds. Dish doesn't need to carry it


Now thats funny! :hurah:


----------



## jcf41 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hound said:


> If the HD was on Monday, we may have been able to tell if Holliday touched the plate.


I don't know about that, but I know that he touched the plate more than a couple of times over the past couple of days. In fact, the whole team seems to be doing a lot of plate touching in Games 1 & 2.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

jcf41 said:


> I don't know about that, but I know that he touched the plate more than a couple of times over the past couple of days. In fact, the whole team seems to be doing a lot of plate touching in Games 1 & 2.


He got there two more times total on Wednesday and Thursday. His teammates
got there 12 more times. Never know whats going to happen Saturday. Rockies
fans are hoping to see the clinching in HD.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Hound said:


> Rockies fans are hoping to see the clinching in HD.


Then they better hope the Cubs win game 3 because a possible game 4 is scheduled for TNT!


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Well 5:00 PM and the game is on SD on Dish.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

It is now on in HD on 139HD channel.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

pdxsam said:


> Why? Charlie can see the test feeds. Dish doesn't need to carry it


You beat me to it. I bet there is a large television in a large ranch house somewhere in Colorado (near Denver) watching TBS in HD. :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hound said:


> It is now on in HD on 139HD channel.


Wow!! Look at that!!!


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Wow!! Look at that!!!


I never doubted it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hound said:


> I never doubted it.


I never cared. :lol: It is nice to see the addition though. And who knows, maybe I'll watch some baseball in HD that I wouldn't have watched otherwise. I'd rather see the Twins playing, but that's a real laugh.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I enjoy baseball when I can see plays like that throw out at the plate from center field. THAT is excellent baseball (even though I hate the Yankees).


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

So where is the headline : DISH ADDS TBS HD? NOthing on the front page ?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> So where is the headline : DISH ADDS TBS HD? NOthing on the front page ?


Coming.... I think


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I will watch TBS HD when the Bond Less giants get to the play-offs.

It is hard for a giant team without juice to go anywere---


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Richard King said:


> I never cared. :lol: It is nice to see the addition though. And who knows, maybe I'll watch some baseball in HD that I wouldn't have watched otherwise. I'd rather see the Twins playing, but that's a real laugh.


It was a good move by Dish. Kept a lot of subs happy. In Colorado, every one
will be watching. Your right about "would'nt have watched otherwise" I would
be switching over to the HD ice hockey on Dish Center Ice HD, if the baseball
was not in HD.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

I guess charlie will keep me after all,


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm now setting a countdown timer to see when the sky will fall again over some other channel 

Meanwhile... I still don't like baseball... but I took a look, and the picture is nice and sharp on TBSHD. Actually looks better to me than some of the NBA on TNTHD has looked in recent seasons.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

The HD picture looks amazing on TBSHD! It's baseball but still looks great!

Thanks Dish!


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

AWESOME picture on channel 139 TBS HD!

THANKS DISH!!!!


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you again, Charlie! I have been with dish for over 10 years, and they have been a little slow on the draw at times, but they always seem to either catch up or pull ahead of all other providers. I guess less people will have to worry about jumping to Directv, at least for tonight...


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Charlie has a lot of stock in pharmaceuticals.

He purposely delays these channels to run peoples blood pressure up and thusly his stock goes higher .


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

HDMe said:


> I'm now setting a countdown timer to see when the sky will fall again over some other channel


Stop...you're killing me :rotfl:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

HDMe said:


> I'm now setting a countdown timer to see when the sky will fall again over some other channel
> 
> Meanwhile... I still don't like baseball... but I took a look, and the picture is nice and sharp on TBSHD. Actually looks better to me than some of the NBA on TNTHD has looked in recent seasons.


Very well stated all the way around. :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Now that I think about it... Baseball probably is ideal for HD in a similar way as golf is. There is a lot of beautiful scenery at the various stadiums around the country... and there isn't a lot of fast motion to create pixelization or motion blur except for the pitch and the swing.. and those are so fast that you can't see much detail there anyway... so for a baseball fan HD should be really nice.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Now that I think about it... Baseball probably is ideal for HD in a similar way as golf is. There is a lot of beautiful scenery at the various stadiums around the country... and there isn't a lot of fast motion to create pixelization or motion blur except for the pitch and the swing.. and those are so fast that you can't see much detail there anyway... so for a baseball fan HD should be really nice.


You're dead on and I'm a baseball fan. This is great!  But it will be back to SD land for the World Series--No Fox HD


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Now that I think about it... Baseball probably is ideal for HD in a similar way as golf is. There is a lot of beautiful scenery at the various stadiums around the country... and there isn't a lot of fast motion to create pixelization or motion blur except for the pitch and the swing.. and those are so fast that you can't see much detail there anyway... so for a baseball fan HD should be really nice.


The ivy at Wrigley Field is gorgeous this time of year...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I do flip around from time to time when I see baseball in HD for the stadiums and the scenery. I just never got into the sport, not even playing was fun. I was more into playing basketball... and watching basketball/football.

But basketball in HD, while looking nice and sharp, is not great scenery really indoors... Football sometimes is nice with the different colors (I always like watching a Tennessee college home game or Boise St in HD) and if they show HD overhead shots... but golf and baseball seem to have a lot more attractive scenery for the HD shots.

All the baseball stadiums look different... but after a while the basketball courts and football fields start to look the same.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

aaronbud said:


> Let's be honest, the only reason I care about TBS in HD is baseball. Other than that, I very rarely watch TBS except for reruns of Family Guy........


and it does look beautiful at least on D*. TBS is raising the bar on PQ.:hurah:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

HDMe said:


> I do flip around from time to time when I see baseball in HD for the stadiums and the scenery.
> .... snip ....
> 
> But basketball in HD, while looking nice and sharp, is not great scenery really indoors... Football sometimes is nice with the different colors (I always like watching a Tennessee college home game or Boise St in HD) and if they show HD overhead shots... but golf and baseball seem to have a lot more attractive scenery for the HD shots.
> ...


I hate to disagree with you, but I have always found that the cameramen, be it an indoor sport or an outdoor sport, are ALWAYS able to come up with some VERY nice scenery.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

HDMe you mean the sky hasn't fallen yet? There's no SciFi or USA HD yet. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> HDMe you mean the sky hasn't fallen yet? There's no SciFi or USA HD yet. :lol: :lol:


That's the thing... the sky never falls... but you wouldn't know that the way some folks react every time something new happens. It's like the whole world is re-enacting Chicken Little 24 hours a day!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

When are we getting the ADult channels in HD? I am sure CHarlie could make money "Hand over fist" if he added these in hd.:sure:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I guess they really want to make sure that everyone knows they launched TBS-HD. Got a recorded phone message announcing it.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

OK. TBS-HD is great! How about a mapdown feature? ATL TBS is channel 17. I'm not sure how it works in other areas (TBS a 'local' in other cities?), but it would be nice. Will Dish do this even though the TBS-HD is probably the 'national' feed? I guess I'll just have to miss the local SD commercials if they do this--darn....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The TBS-HD is the national TBS feed ... not the Atlanta channel 17.
TBS HD is mapped down appropriately to channel 139.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Atlanta channel 17 is no longer WTBS. It is now WPCH with a different program schedule. In the comming weeks and months the program schedule differences will only widen.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

space86 said:


> It is SD "stretch-o-vision" up-convert on DirecTV. All is not golden with this channel.


Why do these stations use the "stretch-o-vision" junk. I wish they would just broadcast in the origional format and let me do the changing if I want. I believe almost all HD TVs will give you the option of stretching the picture. Please let me decide. I have emailed a couple of stations but no one seems to care what I want or are there just that many more people that want to watch the fat looking people on the SD programming?

....But on the topic of TBS being added.... another thank you to E* for more HD!


----------

